# 1971 Ford 4500 Backhoe Fuel Problem



## lonewolfharley (Apr 20, 2017)

My Ford 4500 diesel backhoe quit while I was using it. It was like it ran out of fuel but it didn't. There is no fuel getting to the injectors. I've tried everything to ensure there is no blockage in the fuel lines. I've changed the fuel filter and the internal filter in the inlet of the injector pump. I've bled the system numerous times and even tried to pressurize the fuel tank with compressed air while bleeding. I've decided it must be the injector pump itself. Any idea where I can get a used one or have mine rebuilt? It is the CAV style pump.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there power to the fuel solenoid?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mike,

The "pump guy" should be here shortly. He is an expert on injection pumps. 

Fuel screens: Have you checked the fuel screen attached to the shut off valve, sits up inside the tank. Also, if you have a sediment bowl, there's a screen in the top of it. If you have a fuel pump, there's a screen at the inlet of this pump. 

Do you have a good steady flow of fuel to the fuel filter? A trickle flow isn't good enough. 

There's a small bleeder screw (5/16" wrench) on the side of the pump. Crank the engine and crack open the screw to see if you have fuel to this point. Should be a gush of fuel. Close it while cranking to avoid letting air enter the system. 

Are you cranking near full throttle? Is the shut off (kill) valve on the injection pump in the full forward position? Check it.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I saw his other post & left my email if he wants to contact me..
Your right on the money Bales.. bleed screw by the name plate.. filter in outlet line at the tank, make sure the shut of is in the RUN position & FULL throttle when starting.. Loosen lines AT the injectors to get the air out..
& lets not forget about the ORING in the filter head.. IF he changed his fuel filters.. the oring goes UP IN the filter head.. NOT ON the filter..


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Mike, sometimes it's best to go back to basics. Attached below is a Ford bleeding procedure:
__________________________________________________

Start at the fuel outlet of the tank (inlet to the filter). Shut the tank valve, remove the line at the filter inlet and holding a suitable container to catch the diesel fuel, open the valve. You should have a CONTINUOUS rush/flow of fuel out of the line. If it dribbles or is intermittent, check the fuel cap for a blockage of the fuel vent or the strainer upstream of the valve for clogging. The strainer/screen is attached to the shut-off valve, and is positioned up inside the tank. You will have to drain the tank and pull the valve to clean the screen. 

If you have good fuel flow at that point, reconnect the line and open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter. Turn on the tank valve and wait till you have a steady flow of fuel with no bubbles at the top of the filter, then close the bleeder screw. 

Your pump may have a bleeder screw . If so, open the bleeder screw and crank the engine until fuel streams out with no bubbles, then close it. Otherwise loosen the inlet connection at the pump and purge air at that point. 

Go back and make sure ALL the fittngs in the fuel delivery system are tight so they cannot suck air.

Make sure the battery is fully charged. Loosen the fuel fittings at the injectors, either one at a time or all at once. Crank the engine till you see all fuel at the injector fittings and then tighten the fittings. If you do indvidual fittings, the engine will usually start before you get to the last fitting. 

Alternatively, you can "tow-start" it to save wear and tear on your starter. Leave the injector lines cracked open at the injectors at first to purge the lines. Then tighten them up and she should start.

Your injection pump puts out a very small amount of fuel (high pressure/low volume). BE PATIENT. If the lines are totally empty, it takes a lot of cranking to fill them up.


----------



## lonewolfharley (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks to everyone trying to help me with this problem.
I have good flow from the tank outlet to the fuel filter. I also have a good flow when bleeding the fuel filter with its bleeding valve. When bleeding the injector pump I have a slow flow with the motor not turning over. It has been hard for me to tell what the flow is like when cranking the motor. (Been working alone & cannot see the pump from inside the cab). But by the amount of fuel spilling out, I don't think it's much different while cranking. My son was here once, he thought there was no difference. I am getting little to no fuel when the fuel lines are disconnected from the injectors. I have replaced the fuel filter and the screen filter inside the injector pump. That's why I think something must be wrong with the injector pump itself.

I don't believe I have a fuel solenoid.

Thanks again for all the help,
Mike


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Depending on where your located.. Canada is out of the question.. I can redo your pump for ya.. no problem.. I can do them in my sleep.. its what I do for a living.. been doing it for 30+years..


----------



## lonewolfharley (Apr 20, 2017)

Pumpguysc,
I am in Rindge, NH.
Do I send you the pump?
Ballpark price?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

YUP.. drain the fuel out by removing the side cover & giving it a good couple of shakes..
Wrap it REAL good & throw it in a medium 1 price box from the post office.. about 16.00.
I'll PM you w/ details.


----------

